# The new Max



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

oooohhhhh very nice :thumbup: 

thats exactly the same one i want also ..... 5spd ?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Its an auto. It has every option but traction control, heated seats, and side airbags.
It has a sunroof, rear spoiler, fog lights, OEM Xenon (which suck), bose in dash changer, sub in the rear deck, climate control, 2 person seat memory, leather interior, those little garage door buttons, 17" rims, and nissans big 6 cyl.
Not exactly my thing but my wife will love it.

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

funny u post that... by the end of this year ill be purchasing a new car and im in between THAT Maxima (in navy blue) or the 05 Alty

very nice Seth... are u planning on modding it at all?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Not in the least.
Its a luxury sedan. Why people would want this car in stick is beyond me.
Its too pretty to touch with those dirty wrench thingies. I'm debating whether to take it to the gas-station machine car washes or instead have it washed by hand with the furs of endangered animals.

Seth


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice Max, Seth. Go to the DIY carwashes...those are the best IMHO. You end up spending about 5 bucks and you're done in under 10 mins. :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

seth wat do u mean oem xenon sucks?

is it really that bad on the maximas?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Not in the least.
> Its a luxury sedan. Why people would want this car in stick is beyond me.


Cause it's faster!!!  

Nice purchase BTW. The OEM HID's on my Altima in my opinion are pretty decent, although there are a few who say they suck but if it's not like football field at night bright, then it's not good. But I think you'll find them better on dark roads and dry weather more than on a rainy night. I can't imagine them being that bad on the Max's, seeing there's a number of people who use them in retrofits to their headlights. 

Try to resist temptation as much as possible to mod the car. I was of the same mindset when I got the Alti, but that is beginning to change.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> seth wat do u mean oem xenon sucks?
> 
> is it really that bad on the maximas?


Yes it is. Some cars have such a poor reflector design that the xenon is really a cosmetic thing. The TT is a case in point.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> Cause it's faster!!!
> Try to resist temptation as much as possible to mod the car.


Ha,
Like on a sedan of this size and weight the advantages of a manual will be that apparent.

Anyway technically since my family knows this is a car I don't want they bought it in the company name. This means although I am the sole user of the car for my own purposes, when the time comes that a car which I like will come around, we'll get that and this will be relegated to business use (realty).
However I don't live in a fantasy, so this 'loaner' from my family until i get what I consider a 'real' car will last a very long time. Theoretically I'm not spending money in something I don't plan on keeping. Of course that's what I said about the sentra too when I got it 5 years ago.
The reason it was bought now was because the dealer called the day they got it (my family asked to be called when new maximas acme in used and this was someone who traded up for a new model) and said it was available. It was purchased because it existed. It is to replace my 88 integra which you know is my other car which my family hates that I drive (no modern safety features and the fact that it's an '88).

To me its a gas guzzler and really isn't all that fast. Truth be told it doesn't handle that well, is not as safe as other cars I would rather have, has HUGE blind spots, and is expensive to fix.
On its good side it has climate control, lumbar support which is a plus for my back, a big backseat, a decent trunk, and some modicum of passing power.
When I drive it a week or so i"ll give a feedback on this model. All my maxima experience is in the '99 year. This is my first '02 (and of course they have since updated this version as well).

Seth


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Ha,
> Like on a sedan of this size and weight the advantages of a manual will be that apparent.


It's good for about 3-4 tenths on the Altima, which actually weighs as much as your Max. Every little bit helps. That auto tranny saps a bit more power than the stick.



sethwas said:


> To me its a gas guzzler and really isn't all that fast. Truth be told it doesn't handle that well, is not as safe as other cars I would rather have, has HUGE blind spots, and is expensive to fix.
> On its good side it has climate control, lumbar support which is a plus for my back, a big backseat, a decent trunk, and some modicum of passing power


This is a little surprising to hear. I've been led to believe that the Max's were pretty decent in the handling department. The Altima does drink gas only when you lay your foot into it a lot and if you cruise at a constant 85+mph, but overall it gets about 24-27 mpg under normal driving and about 19-22 under spirited driving. Remember you are feeding SIX thirsty cylinders instead of four that sip gas.  The Alti does have some decent sized blind spots though. The "not that fast" part really surprises me. Mine can roll out pretty hard when asked and has beaten quite a few cars that a car of it's size (including one that posts consistent 14.4's at the track) shouldn't.
Not sure what else to say. It does look nice though.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

sethwas said:


> Not in the least.
> Its a luxury sedan. Why people would want this car in stick is beyond me.
> Its too pretty to touch with those dirty wrench thingies. I'm debating whether to take it to the gas-station machine car washes or instead have it washed by hand with the furs of endangered animals.
> 
> Seth


 ok thats funny as hell... dirty wrench thingies!?! fur of endangered animals..???


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> handling
> gas
> power


handling - its a big wide car. That means you can't squeeze in anywhere. For highway cruzing its dreamy. Long sweeping turns (some highway interchanges) it holds nicely. A darty/zippy pinpoint handling this car isn't. It has a stiff suspension which gives it a sporty feel, but it has a wide turning radius. The car was designed for older people. It's meant to 'feel' sporty, not actually be sporty.

Gas - yeah its gets in the low 30's MAX. I'll probably see low 20's though which is an embarrassment and I'm a real feather-pedal on my commute. It has a bigger tank and gets worse mileage so I'm really going to hurt at the pump. I pay under $20 now on my sentra and that's around once every 6 days. This thing will be close to $30 every 4 days. Thats what you get for:

power - Its all in the gearing and transmission controller. It never wants to downshift unless at WOT practically. I guess as the tranny 'adapts' to me it will get better. Otherwise it just pulls which is a nice change of pace to buzzy, and i'll definately get used to the larger reserve.
However it comes at a cost of 20% more in gas.

I'm trying not to be negative but remember its a car i'm not that comfortable in. I feel its a little too 'old' for me. In my 'logic' of vehicle purchasing it wasn't nearly on my list. (it was behind a hyundai sonata if you believe it)
The maxima is a family sedan in sports car clothing. Because of this it is neither a good sports car nor a great family sedan.

Seth


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> handling - its a big wide car. That means you can't squeeze in anywhere. For highway cruzing its dreamy. Long sweeping turns (some highway interchanges) it holds nicely. A darty/zippy pinpoint handling this car isn't. It has a stiff suspension which gives it a sporty feel, but it has a wide turning radius. The car was designed for older people. It's meant to 'feel' sporty, not actually be sporty.
> 
> Gas - yeah its gets in the low 30's MAX. I'll probably see low 20's though which is an embarrassment and I'm a real feather-pedal on my commute. It has a bigger tank and gets worse mileage so I'm really going to hurt at the pump. I pay under $20 now on my sentra and that's around once every 6 days. This thing will be close to $30 every 4 days. Thats what you get for:
> 
> ...


damn, all i got to say, having a high 14 sec car(what did ur sentra run? high 17s on a lucky day?), car that can haul 5 people, is quiet, etc etc, and you are still complaining? u moved from a eco car,
wtf dude, keep your old integra if this 18K car cant satisfy you, y would u wanna drive somethin u hate with passion?

btw i got a 6 speed its awesome, quick, quiet, nice ride and handling, no complains
once you stop haiting this car
visit www.maxima.org
enjoy the ride


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Its not that really.
Just for $17.5 I'd rather get a $15k car which is a little smaller and put $2.5 in mods.
I'm happy about the power. I'm not happy about the girth, looks, or the fact that I have to visit the pump more often.

Remember I was in the market for a Jetta Wagon Diesel (which isn't that smaller incidentally, has a much better factory audio system, is safer than any car on the market but the passat, and has a way bigger trunk). If not that then a Vibe. If not that then a Mazda3 hatch. If not that then a WRX wagon if not that an impreza or legacy wagon. If not that then a kia optima/sonata/imprasa sedan/mazda3 sedan/VW golf diesel.

This is just a completely different kind of car.
My only car I had on my list which was like a sports sedan and a better size, better equipment, more sporty, etc. was the:
Acura TSX. However they aren't on the used market yet.
A big also: my wife was supposed to have a full time job so we could pay for our own car, but she doesn't so we can't and have to get hand-me-downs. Its kinda 'the principal of the thing'.
I could have said no to the car, but didn't, so its not like I hate it. It made my wife/paents very happy that I 'settled' or 'compromised' for now, and that is more important than what car I feel comfortable in.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
Few days driving impressions:

Power: whoah. like the keanu whoah. This thing just pulls and pulls. It isn't a quick car by a long shot (weight and gearing) but its fast as hell. If you quickly push the gas down (not floor it) even when doing 5-10 mph it will peel out. Passing on the highway is a joke now. Its more like a jet engine than a prop. Its a shame this car costs $30 at the pump EACH WEEK!

brakes: best brakes OEM that I've experienced. Better than my sentra AD22VF it terms of feel anyway. But lets see how that goes as the car ages.

radio: eh, nothing special. Its a bose setup so is boomy. Its sound quality isn't that great. Lexus Nakamichi is better and VW monsoon is too. Haven't heard the new Acura system in the TL. I messed with the equalizer (not much of an eq) and had to turn the bass down because its so muddy. But its bose. It does have that SCV thing where it gets a little louder automatically when you speed up and quieter when you slow down.

Interior fit and finish: the steering wheel is too close and you can't telescope it back. The seat is great but its hard to find a spot that makes you really comfortable. Climate control is awesome but it doesn't go to 'recycle' automaticlally. One touch sunroof (push a button and it opens itself, you don't have to hold the button) is a cute thing, but I'm not really a sunroof guy. Materials and build quality. Its just a dooded up sentra. The touch and feel isn't special. A lexus this isn't. But its a really nice nissan which is to say its a well put together 'everymans' car. This isn't luxury in terms of feel, but its about the same as a toyota. Still lightyears ahead of any sentra or any other Nissan product come to think of it. Everyone loves the 'ambiance'.

Roadhandling: pretty decent. Once settled in a turn it holds. The wheel has a decent if not artificial feel. Not too soft, not to stiff either. Its a 'hard' steering wheel and I'm partial to softer ones. It absorbs bumps ok. Its got low profile tires and a 'sport' suspension so its loud. The interior is quieter than my sentra but these tires make way more noise so the interior volume on the highway is about the same. There is no sound deadning in the trunk so the back seat is actually drony. The floorpan isn't that insulated either so you hear everything under your feet (tires, bumps, wind, etc.) But the rest of the car is quiet and the hood is insulated so engine noise is muted.

Handling: Ass. Sucks. Its a dog. Whatever you want to call it. THis is a gentlemans sport tourer. It goes fast in a straight line and stops fast, but you can't take it to a roadcourse or AutoX. Its wide and has horrible rear blindspots. It doesn't want to turn. Its turning radius is horrible. You can't make a 90 degree parkingspot without turning, backing up and turning again.
My mom's minivan has a tighter radius and less blindspots than this car. Its about the same as my dad's LS400 and that car is a boat and is expected to have bad blindspots, but that lexus has a tighter turning radius than this car and is easier to shift in lanes. A Subaru Outback is a better handling 'feel' car than this thing. I know because I've driven them.
You sit deep in the seat so the car is 'around' you. You don't sit with the car you sit in it. And you don't drive the car, it drives you.
Weaving and changing lanes in traffic is a chore because its scary since you can't see even if you turn your head if someone is there. Its the long wheelbase. Makes for nice stability at the expense of nimbleness.
The center rear view mirror has that green liquid which mutes headlights at night and I'm not partial too it. The side mirrors are way to small for a car this size. My sentra mirrors are larger. Basically for point and squirt traffic games this isn't the car for you, unless you don't mind trading paint every once and a while.
Nimble this car isn't. Sporty neither.
However that is all relative. To the mustang crowd where its all straightline power and poor handling and visibility this car is the best 4 door sedan on the market. To me who craves practicality and handling over power this car aint for me.
I just hope the major power of this thing will 'tide me over' until I get something I'm actually comfortable sitting in.

Seth

P.S. Doesn't that sound winy. Well, it sorta is since my wife was supposed to have a paying job and we could buy or own car not get whatever my parents decide to throw our way. I hate being dependent. Being given a car doesn't make it 'free' and those who are in this type of circumstance know exactly what I mean. Its more 'expensive' this way.


----------

